# R32 GTR Wanted



## extraextra (Jul 28, 2014)

I have been watching this forum for a while waiting for the right R32 GTR to come along but nothing worthwhile has been listed in the for sale section for quite some time. I am looking for a clean R32, non-stock preferred. Please PM me. 

Since I am abroad, I would prefer a ppi from a reputable shop prior to finalizing the deal. 

Thanks


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Hi, why don't you take a look at my ads in the trade sale section. 
I've got 2 amazing R32GTR in in stock and another coming in this week, they could be just what you're looking for. 

Regards Chris.


----------



## extraextra (Jul 28, 2014)

Finally sorted. Please close.


----------

